# GRAPHICS CARDS AND THE PRICES



## techno_funky (Jan 31, 2004)

*WELL HI THERE PEOPLE 
THE THING IS I WANTED TO BUY A NEW GPU CARD FOR MYSELF SO BEEN DOING SOME REASERCH WORK TO CHURN OUT THE BEST GPU CARD FOR MY MONEY 
ONE BRAND I CAME FORWARD TO WAS SMEDIA WHO HAVE GOOD QUALITY AND PERFORMING GPU CARD 
WELL CONTACTED THEM AT info@xserves.com
THEY GAVE ME THIS PRICELIST  (in pdf format) 
WHICH I WOULD LIKE TO SHARE WITH U ALL 
PLEASE THE PRICES ARE ONLY LISTING PRICES THE ACTUAL PRICE WILL BE ADD 10% SALES TAX + IF YOY WANT IT DELIVEREDTO YOU 150RS DELIVERY CHARGES 
ATI RADEON 9600 PRO/ 9200

*images.fotopic.net/?id=2598621&outx=600&oq=0


RADEON 9700 PRO 

*images.fotopic.net/?id=2598620&outx=600&oq=0

RADEON 9800 PRO 

*images.fotopic.net/?id=2598623&outx=600&oq=0

NVIDIA FX 5200

*images.fotopic.net/?id=2598619&outx=600&oq=0

FX 5600 TI 4200

*images.fotopic.net/?id=2598622&outx=600&oq=0

SO ARE THESE PRICES JUSTIFIABLE 
*


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 31, 2004)

ouch! you trying to blind me dawg?! 

I can't see nothing, they are unreadable. Please do us a favour and provide a link to the pdf instead.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 31, 2004)

i got these pdf files some 6 months back and they (Mr. Vivek Gupta) told me that the 9700 Pro had already been "discontinued." I desperately wanted their Radeon 9700 non-Pro that was selling at about 16k about 10 months back. But, they did not "carry stocks" back then, as "they were still working out the logistics of setting up a nationwide distributor network." I was even promised that soon "our distributor will get in touch with you."

And about 4 months back, when i contaced them again about the availability of Radeon 9600/9800, they happeneed to have "a single piece of Radeon 9700 Pro." Cost - 24,000 + 10% tax + Rs.150 as shipping. Total = 26,650.00!!!


----------



## akshayt (Feb 1, 2004)

the costs are too high,in delhi you can get 128mb radeon 9200/9600 for 4800 and 7500.


----------



## dg_210 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey akshayt

Where can u get a Radeon 9600 in Delhi for Rs 7500?

Pls reply and tell


----------



## sahil170 (Feb 11, 2004)

It is a radeon 9600se and itis not worth it.


----------



## Unreal dude (Feb 11, 2004)

128mb fx 5200
asus=5500 in nehru place,new delhi
msi=5000

128mb radeon 9200
for 4800 in svb international,nehru place,new delhi

128mb radeon 9600 gigBYTE
=7500 in heamons,bostons,new delhi

256mb fx 5200
=11000 at svb international,nehru place,new delhi

128mb and 256mb fx 5600 and ultra versions come for about 7.5-11k

128mb radeon 9600 in most places come from 11k+ and pro for 12.5k +

contact mediatechindia

try to get card form usa


----------



## dg_210 (Feb 11, 2004)

are the cards from mediatechindia cheap? 
Whats there Delhi contact address?


----------



## akshayt (Feb 11, 2004)

only the last 2 cards are from mediatech and only variations,also visit nehruplaceithub.com,computerwarepricelists.com and chip-india.com for prices and address,search thourough at pc cost calculator detailed cheap componenets etc


----------



## Switch (Feb 26, 2004)

I checked the prices few days back MSI 5200 with 128 MB DDR around Rs 4550...

MSI 5600 with 256 MB DDR around Rs 9500

If i remember correctly...

I want to upgrade to a Good GFX card...

Waiting for MSI's GF FX 5700 Ultra...

Should be around 11000 when it is available...

Lets see


----------



## TheMask (Feb 26, 2004)

Switch, if its gonna be launched soon, the 5700 Ultra wont come that cheap. The non-Ultra may cast u that much though! Anyways, if u find out the price, do let me know too


----------



## Switch (Feb 26, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> Switch, if its gonna be launched soon, the 5700 Ultra wont come that cheap. The non-Ultra may cast u that much though! Anyways, if u find out the price, do let me know too



Sure thing...

But then the 256 Mb version of FX 5600 had just arrived about a week back in Delhi with the vender... I know cause i checked... And also whats a good buy... A 5600 with 256 Mb(If something like that really exista) or a 5700 non ultra... The ram makes a little differnce...

But i think i wont buy a GFX card till the time Half Life 2 is out... I am sure by that time something gonna happen... Cause its seems a little confusing that the after the initial benchmarks of the game in favour of ATI, nVIDIA is upto something BIG...

Dont you guys think so...

And ofcouse no point buying a graphics card till the time i see its performance on the game which i really want to use it on...


----------



## TheMask (Feb 26, 2004)

Switch said:
			
		

> But then the 256 Mb version of FX 5600 had just arrived about a week back in Delhi with the vender... I know cause i checked... And also whats a good buy... A 5600 with 256 Mb(If something like that really exista) or a 5700 non ultra... The ram makes a little differnce...



IIRC, the 256MB version doesnt perform as well as the 5600 Ultra 128MB. U may be better off with a 9600 non-Ultra.



			
				Switch said:
			
		

> But i think i wont buy a GFX card till the time Half Life 2 is out... I am sure by that time something gonna happen... Cause its seems a little confusing that the after the initial benchmarks of the game in favour of ATI, nVIDIA is upto something BIG...
> 
> Dont you guys think so...
> 
> And ofcouse no point buying a graphics card till the time i see its performance on the game which i really want to use it on...



Thats nice man. I wish i cud be as determined as u r  If u decide to wait until HL2 is released, i wud say u r not gonna regret ur decision. IF not anything, atleast the prices wud have come down by then and if u can afford, u'll get the latest at that time...


----------



## Switch (Feb 26, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> Thats nice man. I wish i cud be as determined as u r  If u decide to wait until HL2 is released, i wud say u r not gonna regret ur decision. IF not anything, atleast the prices wud have come down by then and if u can afford, u'll get the latest at that time...



Thanks

Its easy just dont check out the prices of current GFX cards and dont go out with your Girlfriend... Save some ( Which you wil automatically)... And there you go...


----------



## TheMask (Feb 26, 2004)

lol... man thats a thot 

Anyways, i dont have a girl, yet, but i just cant hold myself back when i see some new piece of "hardware" 

How i wish money wud just grow on trees... lol.


----------



## Switch (Feb 26, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> lol... man thats a thot
> 
> Anyways, i dont have a girl, yet, but i just cant hold myself back when i see some new piece of "hardware"
> 
> How i wish money wud just grow on trees... lol.



I wish too...

If not money, than computer parts will do.


----------



## TheMask (Feb 26, 2004)

hehee...

(this was actually a double post, didnt know what to make out of this... )


----------



## zombie (Mar 1, 2004)

*I heard that they have trees in Siberia where you can find AMD Fx-51 & ATI Radeon 9800s hanging.    *


----------



## Funkyvishu (Mar 2, 2004)

zombie said:
			
		

> *I heard that they have trees in Siberia where you can find AMD Fx-51 & ATI Radeon 9800s hanging.    *



Please take me to those trees, please


----------



## aadipa (Mar 2, 2004)

Funkyvishu said:
			
		

> zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and me toooooooooo


----------



## zombie (Mar 2, 2004)

*For that you guys will have to contact uncle oSAMa.    *


----------



## ice (Mar 2, 2004)

Osama, in siberia..kya baat hai!!.


----------



## zombie (Mar 6, 2004)

*Because tht seems to be safest place to hide as of now.*


----------



## aadipa (Mar 6, 2004)

white house is more safe.
no one will search for osama there?


----------



## Switch (Mar 6, 2004)

Whats going on here... Hope FBI dosent see all this...


----------



## aadipa (Mar 6, 2004)

we have some one who could even HACK the FBI, so no problems


----------



## TheMask (Mar 6, 2004)

lol... we are smarter than them!


----------



## Nithin99 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Bit confused!!!!!*

javascript:emoticon('')Hi!


I saw the prices of the g cards.on the 5th coulmn the DDR capacity is given
.under that, another figure is given. is that the price?
Pleeeeeeze reply,
Nithin99


----------



## Switch (Mar 12, 2004)

If you are talking about FX 5600 and Ti 4200... Then yes... The capacity along with the prices are gives.... but they are all old prices...


----------



## Byte (Mar 13, 2004)

Switch: was in your shoes till a few months back. Don't buy till HL2 or Doom 3 rear their pretty faces, I said to myself, then went ahead and bought a 9800 PRO anyways. The thing is, there will ALWAYS be something better from both nVidia and ATi and the latest will NEVER be within my budget...

I would seriously rethink a FX series card as an investment. It may run the current games fine and will undoubtebly perform to satisfaction when either Doom 3 or HL2 show up but i would suggest you look a little further down the years. A next-gen NVIDIA card or a current generation 9700/9800 ATI series is what I would recommend.

And on topic, these prices are waaaay too high, the 9700 XT, for example retails for around 15k if I remember correctly.


----------



## anidex (Mar 13, 2004)

I agree with you bytie boy. Spending 12 grands on a GeForce FX is quite foolish, even if it is the GeForce FX 5700 Ultra. Your best bet for a current generation card would be the Radeon 9600 XT (mainstream) and the Radeon 9800 XT (high end). But if you hang on for 2 or 3 months, you can lay your hands on the R420 or the NV40.


----------



## zombie (Mar 18, 2004)

*But then it would be damn costly because they'll be new entrants & as we all know they cost a fortune when fresh out of the box.*


----------



## Talos_911 (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree with you Zombie, the actual wait time for NV40 or R420 would be more like 6-7 months from now in-order for them to come down to a reasonable price. The current generation of High-End Graphics cards can satisfy your needs for years to come... 

An ATi Radeon 9800 XT or a GeForce 4 FX 5950 are the best available cards as far as I know, but they cost a whopping 30k-35k approx.

A good buy would be the ATi Radeon 9800 Pro (128MB) which offers virtually the same performance (as long as you stick to under 1600x1200) and can be yours for 20k-25k (depending on where you look), a pretty good tradeoff IMHO.

Besides, if you do decide to wait for the next generation of cards, you can snap up the current high-end cards at subsidised prices, since their elder siblings will get their price down.

Just my Rs.2 .

-Talos


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 23, 2004)

wow with all those cards its certain someday i might have to sell of myself to buy such cards 20-25k :0


----------



## Talos_911 (Mar 23, 2004)

lol 

If you're an enthusiast/Hardcore gamer, where price is no bar, its well worth it...

For Example, My ATi Radeon 9800 Pro (128), in Quake 3 with all setting to Highest, FSAA, Anisotropic Filtering, 32-bit textures, 1024x768, etc. gave me a whopping 250 fps (sound off)!

Q3A is a pretty old game though... but this baby would probably be able to Handle next generation titles such as Doom 3 and Half-Life 2 when they come out at settings displaying their highest graphical splendour...

Which reminds me... when buying a new card (and planning to play next-generation titles even if you're not an enthusiast), make sure it is Direct X 9.0 compatible... many Graphics card are available for as low as Rs. 2.5k to 3k, but one should invest about Rs.8k for a GeForce based card which is DX 9.0 compatible... it'll ensure that you won't have to upgrade your graphics card too soon.

-Talos


----------



## eruvungaren (Apr 11, 2004)

*Price of MaxForce graphics cards*

I would like to know about price of maxforce Graphics card ATI Radeon 9600 and Geforce FX5600


----------



## aunlead (Apr 12, 2004)

try this post 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1812&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

a worth card would defently b 9600 xp or pro.....& if u get it from outside(middle east) it would b cheaper...a friend of mine bought a 9600XT 256 mb for around 10k.....
9600XT has all thats needed as of now(dx9,pixelshader support...etc) & is future proof(....a little.....who knws wats gonna happen) ....so its a good buy.....


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 19, 2004)

well finally got a New GPU card a MSI 128mb Geforce FX 5200


----------



## Boss (Apr 24, 2004)

I Can give u better prices
ATI Radeon 9200se 128mb DDR with LP for Rs.3375/-
 "        "       9200    256mb DDR                 Rs.5800/-
ATi 9600 128 for Rs. 7800/-
Ati 9600pro 128 for Rs. 11000/-
Ati 9800pro for Rs. 17500/- all Ati from Club3D

XFX geforce Fx5600 for 8500/- 128mb with vivo
XFX geforce Fx5700ultra for Rs. 16500/- with DDR3 & dual dvi

& many more


----------



## sushir (Apr 26, 2004)

where cud i but these cards
plz help me


----------



## TechHead (Apr 26, 2004)

Boss is in Pune.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

BUMP 
HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

man boss is charging over street prices


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

akshayt said:
			
		

> man boss is charging over street prices



????????? 
who is boss ?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2004)

a dealer
128mb radeon 9800pro club 3d from the orignal dealer costs less than 15k


----------

